# Mehrere Dateien in ein Photoshop Dokument laden/importieren



## dPo2000 (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es in PS eine Möglichkeit um zum Beispiel einen ganzen Bildordner in ein einziges Photoshop Dokument zu importieren? Ich erstelle gerade eine Collage und muss manuell jedes Bild in mein Collagen Dokument öffnen und ziehen.

Bin dankbar für jede Info :]

Danke!


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. August 2006)

Vielleicht damit? http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/?p=459

Alex


----------



## McAce (23. August 2006)

Das Zauberwort heißt bei CS2 Datei => Automatisieren => Kontaktabzug

McAce


----------



## Leola13 (23. August 2006)

Hai,

bei PS7 heisst das Zauberwort Kontaktabzug II, aaaaaaber du bekommst nur die in dem Auswahlfenster eingestellte Größe, also eine Verkleinerung deiner Bilder.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hotschen (23. August 2006)

In ImageReady geht auch simpel über "Importieren" (Glaub ich zumindest, kann grad nicht testen). Abgesehen davon ist es keine große Sache sowas zu scripten .


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. August 2006)

hotschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In ImageReady geht auch simpel über "Importieren" (Glaub ich zumindest, kann grad nicht testen). Abgesehen davon ist es keine große Sache sowas zu scripten .



Oder man testet mal das von mir vorgeschlagene Skript. 

Alex


----------



## hotschen (23. August 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder man testet mal das von mir vorgeschlagene Skript.
> 
> Alex



Sorry. Hab den Artikel nur überflogen und nachdem ich 'Bridge' gelesen habe aufgehört zu lesen. Nicht jeder (mich eingeschlossen) besitzt CS2. 
Muß hier aber auch irgendwo noch ein VB-Script dazu rumfliegen haben


----------

